# fast Kein Ruf Belohnung für Ingenieur



## Chalis (12. März 2008)

Liege ich falsch oder gibt es NUR eine Rufbelohnung "Bauplan: Elementare Zephyriumladung" für den Ingenieur und das bei der Fraktion Das Konsortium?
Wenn es wahr ist empfinde ich das als Diskriminierung gegen den Ingenieur  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  weil jeder andere Beruf hat mehrere Rufbelohnungen bei verschiedenen Fraktionen.


----------



## Tirkari (12. März 2008)

Also wir können gerne tauschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Du (also die Ingis) kriegen noch ein Rezept bei ehrfürchtig Sporregar, und unseren Verschleierungstrank gibts ab jetzt beim Trainer oder einem Händler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei Cenarius gibts noch ein Rezept für ein Rauchsignal, aber sonst ist da nix, das stimmt.
Aber findest du das wirklich so schlimm? Spart man sich doch ne Menge Ruf farmen, wenn die eh kein Rezept für einen haben.


----------



## Grivok (12. März 2008)

es gibt ein paar sehr verlaessliche dropps...
sprich weisse rezepte deren droppchance >90% ist...
gibt es fuer keinen anderen beruf


----------



## roguff (12. März 2008)

Aber dafür gbt es Rezepte die kaum droppen, und erst noch bop sind. Echt ärgerlich sowas. Zum Beispeil Khoriumzielfernrohr. 
Habe schon weit mehr als 20 Stunden danach gefarmt, und habe es immer noch nicht. Oder zumindest hätten sie es nicht bop machen sollen.


----------



## Desorienta (13. März 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> es gibt ein paar sehr verlaessliche dropps...
> sprich weisse rezepte deren droppchance >90% ist...
> gibt es fuer keinen anderen beruf




Jau und ich freu mich über jeden Geistesblitz beim Ingenieur *Ironie off*

So hier mal eine Gegenüberstellung:

Alchies:

Seher : http://wow.buffed.de/?i=22908

Shatar: http://wow.buffed.de/?i=13517
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=22915
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=31354

Unteres Viertel:  http://wow.buffed.de/?i=22910
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=31357

Die Maghar:  http://wow.buffed.de/?i=22917

Expedition des Cenarius: http://wow.buffed.de/?i=32070
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=25869
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=22918
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=22922
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=31356

Sporeggar: http://wow.buffed.de/?i=22916
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=22906

Thrallmar: http://wow.buffed.de/?i=24001
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=29232

Das violette Auge: http://wow.buffed.de/?i=37305
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=33209

Hüter der Zeit: http://wow.buffed.de/?i=31355

insgesamt : 19 mögliche (über Sinn und Unsinn der einzelnen Rufbelohnungen will ich gar nicht diskutieren)

so und hier der Ingenieur: 

Das Konsortium : http://wow.buffed.de/?i=23874

und 

Expedition des Cenarius:  http://wow.buffed.de/?i=23814

Immerhin ganze 2 !!!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Belohnungen  wobei die eine nur qualmt bzw. als Skillungshilfe anzusehen ist und die andere Belohnung zum Öffnen von Kisten und Truhen dient (also etwas was jeder vernünftige Schurke kann).

So und nun zeig mir nochmal das da kein Missverhältnis herrscht Grivok.



*Du (also die Ingis) kriegen noch ein Rezept bei ehrfürchtig Sporregar*

Quelle?


----------



## Tirkari (13. März 2008)

Desorienta schrieb:


> Jau und ich freu mich über jeden Geistesblitz beim Ingenieur *Ironie off*
> 
> [...]
> 
> So und nun zeig mir nochmal das da kein Missverhältnis herrscht Grivok.


Du sagst es doch schon:
Alchies haben zwar Rufrezepte (von denen viele eher unsinnig sind, jedenfalls bei den Transmutationen, und auch die alten Fläschchen nutzt eigentlich nur, wer entweder noch keinen Geistesblitz hatte oder wer keinen Teufelslotus findet bzw der ihm im AH zu teuer ist), aber dafür auch diese absolut unberechenbare und meiner Meinung nach total beknackte Idee der Geistesblitze. Der eine stellt ganz viel her und kriegt nur wenige, ein anderer stellt ein oder zweimal was her und lernt sofort was. Klasse. Und im Gegensatz zu World Random Drops kann man es auch nichtmal wem anderen abkaufen (ach ja, von der Sorte haben Alchies auch Rezepte, dazu noch ein paar bop-Drops)

So viele verlässliche Drops wie Ingis haben andere Berufe, wie Grivok schon sagte, nicht.
Und kommt mir jetzt bitte nicht mit "ja, aber wir haben doch auch ein paar World Random Drops und ein paar BoP-Drops ..." - die hat nämlich jede Klasse. Und ich glaub eher nicht, daß Ingis auch nach ZA für ein Rezept müssen wie es bei Verzauberern der Fall ist oder daß sie so viele Rezepte als World Random haben, wie Juweliere (nämlich den größten Teil der auf lvl 70 interessanten)

Wenn alle Rezepte, die es nicht durch Ruf gäbe, schwierig zu bekommen wären, Rufrezepte dagegen aber immer einfach, würd ich dich ja verstehen, aber Nicht-Ruf-Rezepte können über hohe Dropchancen oder lernen beim Lehrer deutlich einfacher zu kriegen sein als zB Sporregar, Thrallmar oder Hüter der Zeit ehrfürchtig.
Geht es dir jetzt darum, daß du meinst, man kriegt Ingirezepte zu schwierig, verglichen mit anderen Berufen? Oder willst du nur einen Grund haben, Ruf zu farmen?




Ach ja:


Desorienta schrieb:


> *Du (also die Ingis) kriegen noch ein Rezept bei ehrfürchtig Sporregar*
> 
> Quelle?


Bitte wenn komplett zitieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Tirkari schrieb:


> Also wir können gerne tauschen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Sollte heißen: Sprregar Ruf fand ich beschissen zu farmen, ich hätte nix dagegen gehabt, das Rezept anders zu bekommen und ich wäre froh gewesen, wenn ich nur für 2 Rezepte hätte farmen müssen (und gerade Konsortium ist mit den Ini-Dailys supereinfach geworden - egal wohin es geht, es gibt Konsortiumruf, bei den Normalen durch die Gefängnischlüssel sogar noch die Chance, auf noch mehr)


----------



## Grivok (13. März 2008)

Desorienta schrieb:


> So und nun zeig mir nochmal das da kein Missverhältnis herrscht Grivok.
> *Du (also die Ingis) kriegen noch ein Rezept bei ehrfürchtig Sporregar*


hmmm 
okay
waere dir vermutlich lieber wenn der partikelextraktor nicht durch ne quest zu erreichen waere sondern per ruf beim circel...sagen wir ehrfuerchtig
und die flugmounts koennte man auch direkt als ruf item konzipieren
genau wie die weissen dropp rezepte (rep-bot, pfeilmaschiene, etc.)

wir haben wenige worlddrops, sondern koennen gezielt farmen, da selbst gruene und blaue rezepte verlaesslich bei einer art von mob droppen 
ich hab selber nen ingi auf 375 und kann mich nicht beschweren
selbst das crit-fernrohr droppt direkt bei attumen


----------



## Grimmrog (13. März 2008)

Hallo? gehts noch, welcher idiot schreit denn freiwillig nach Rufbelohnungen? seit doch froh, fast jeder meiner twinks hat spaßeshalber Ingi, udn da hab ich keinen bock mit jedem irgendwo ruf farmen zu müssen.

Wer nach Rufbelohnung schreit, hat im leben zu viel Zeit!

außerdme farm mal das Fernrohr bei den sonnenzornschützen, gaaanz großes kino, nahc 10h gesamtfarmen hab ichs aufgegeben, solche bop rezepte für den Ingis sind wohl bei den Dropraten das allerletzte, da brauch ich nich noch 10 Rufbelohnungen.

Ok, das es keine wirklich guten high lvl ini Drops wie damals in MC gibt, find ich kacke, die könnten ruhig neue verlässliche reflektoren nach kara oder Grull, oder SSC geben, dann würd ich auch mal wieder raiden gehen.

btw, wenn eienr schon klugscheißerische vergleiche anstrebt, dann vergesst nicht, daß es noch ein (oder2) Kopfgegenstande bei den Ingis gibt, beim Stamm der Zandalar (sofern das die Trolle sind im Schlingdornenwald, denn dort muss man erstmal fleißig ZG gehen bis man da theoretisch rankommt.

Außerdme ist Ingi eh nurn funberuf, der eher weniger als mehr nutzen bringt, wozu dann also noch rufbelohnungen.
Zumal ihr mal untershceiden müsst, das man als Alchi seine rezepte an jeden verkaufen kann, und auch jeder was damit anfangen kann, der Ingi kann die meisten Sachen nur selbst nehmen, oder der andere  muss auch Ingi sein. Ingi zieht also eher  nur mehr oder weniger selbstnutzen aus seinem Beruf, was bei allen anderen berufen nicht so ist.

Und wenn man vom Ingi ahnung hätte, wüsste man auch, daß man die Elementare Zephyriumladung fürs eigene Flugmount brauch, also soooooo sinnlos, ist die also nicht, weil man sonst imemr auf nen andern ingi angewiesen ist.


----------



## Tirkari (13. März 2008)

Grimmrog schrieb:


> btw, wenn eienr schon klugscheißerische vergleiche anstrebt, dann vergesst nicht, daß es noch ein (oder2) Kopfgegenstande bei den Ingis gibt, beim Stamm der Zandalar (sofern das die Trolle sind im Schlingdornenwald, denn dort muss man erstmal fleißig ZG gehen bis man da theoretisch rankommt.


Mindestens Verzauberer und Alchies haben da auch Rezepte, bei anderen Berufen weiß ich es nicht genau.


----------



## Vatenkeist (17. März 2008)

wäre auch für mehr rufbezogene belohnungen, sag nur juwlenschiefen und vz - da gehts doch auch!


----------



## Tirkari (18. März 2008)

Vatenkeist schrieb:


> wäre auch für mehr rufbezogene belohnungen, sag nur juwlenschiefen und vz - da gehts doch auch!


Hm, also unsere Juwis und Verzauberer sind meist eher am Fluchen, daß sie sowas wie Thrallmar oder Konsortium ehrfürchtig brauchen für einige Rezepte ...

Ich versteh ehrlich gesagt, immernoch nicht, wo genau das Problem von den Ingis ist, die mehr Rufrezepte fordern.
Glaubt ihr, andere kriegen Rezepte viel zu einfach und ihr würdet es mit Rufrezepten leichter haben? Oder wollt ihr nen Grund haben, Ruf irgendwo zu farmen?
Ja, ihr habt wenig Rufbelohnungen, das stimmt - aber warum genau findet ihr das schlecht? Warum soll es besser sein, irgendwelche Fraktionen auf ehrfürchtig zu farmen als zum Händler/Lehrer zu gehen bzw ganz bestimmte Mobs nach einem Rezept abzufarmen?


----------



## Ash1983 (18. März 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> ich hab selber nen ingi auf 375 und kann mich nicht beschweren
> selbst das crit-fernrohr droppt direkt bei attumen



Also ich war gestern das 41. Mal in Kara und habe noch immer nicht das Rezept (ebenso die Brust von Nightbane, wie auch den Bogen vom Prinzen, aber das hat ja nix mit Ingi zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Droppt also nicht bei jedem 'direkt', als Rufbelohnung vom violetten Auge hätte ich das jetzt schon ewig =)


----------



## D4mn 1t (18. März 2008)

Grimmrog schrieb:


> außerdme farm mal das Fernrohr bei den sonnenzornschützen, gaaanz großes kino, nahc 10h gesamtfarmen hab ichs aufgegeben, solche bop rezepte für den Ingis sind wohl bei den Dropraten das allerletzte, da brauch ich nich noch 10 Rufbelohnungen.



eigentlich nciht die Droppraten sind recht hoch für die hab nie länger als eine halbe Stunde gefarmt pro Rezept

die Droppraten hier auf buffed.de kommen auch zusatnde weil die gleichen mobs bei Quests oder zum Folianten Siegelfarmen gekillt werden von nicht-ingies


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (18. März 2008)

die meisten leute hassen es ruf für irgend ne fraktion farmen zu müssn um an die wichtigen rezepte zu kommen, freu dich einfach das man als ingi alles vom lehrer kriegt.


----------



## Grimmrog (18. März 2008)

@D4mn 1t

dann hasse ich dich ^^ ich bin da schon 6 stunden um die blöde Schmeide rumgewackelt und bei mir dropts nicht -.- Naja habs mittlerweile aufgegeben

Ich sag NEIN zu Rufrezepten, zumindest zu solchen, die man nur als Ingi nutzen kann, denn ich farm doch nicht ewig ruf, um mir dan ein Trinket bauen zu können, dessen Einsatz dann vielleicht auch noch von Fragwürdigem nutzen ist.


----------



## Desorienta (19. März 2008)

So, da hier einige Äpfel mit Birnen verwechseln. Dropraten sind bei jedem unterschiedlich. Der eine farmt tagelang ohne Ergebnis, der andere hat Glück und hat beim 3. Mob (oder 3. Kararun bei Attumen) das erwünschte. Das was mir einfach unter den Nägeln brennt, ist die Schieflage zwischen den einzelnen Berufen bzw. die garantierte Erreichbarkeit durch Rufbelohnungen. Wenn man so will kann man Geistesblitze in diesem Sinn mit Dropraten von Mustern, Rezepten oder Bauplänen gleichsetzen.
Es geht mir einfach um die bloße Anzahl und die weitere Vernachlässigung einiger Berufszweige bzw. die Vergrößerung der Kluft zwischen den einzelnen Berufen.

So nun einige direkt an Dich gerichtete Worte Tirkari. 
Sollte es sich nicht auch für Ingenieure lohnen eine entsprechende Rufstufe zu erreichen? Bisher tut es das leider nicht. 
Durch erneutes Lesen ist mir deine Intention auch klar geworden (ehrfürchtig Sporregar, Verschleierungstrank, lesen bildet). 
Außerdem würde ich mich über ein Droprezept in Zul Aman sehr freuen. Jetzt darauf hinzuweisen das Verzauberer da rein müssen um "Scharfrichter" zu bekommen ändert nichts an der Tatsache das Ingenieure "keine" (bis auf die genannten 2) Rufbelohnungen bekommen. Und nur hier rum geht es in dem Thread. Mit Freude würde ich meinen Ingenieur durch ZA schleifen in der Hoffnung ein neues und vielleicht sogar sinnvolles Rezept zu erhalten. 

zu Grivok: Jetzt bestehende Sachen zu ändern ist der falsche Weg. Insbesondere die Quest für den Partikelextraktor war zumindest ein Versuch den Ingenieur stärker einzubinden. Wenn du schon jetzt einen Zusammenhang von Berufszweigen und deren verschiedenen Questreihen bringen möchtest, dann vergleiche hierzu doch bitte auch die Eisenbieger und FellüberdieOhrenzieher. Um es noch mal zu wiederholen, es geht mir einzig und allein um eine ausgewogenere Verteilung von "Rufrezepten" für alle Berufszweige (nicht nur für den Ingenieur).
Auch wenn hier einige schreiben, dass die Dropraten hoch sind so bleiben es doch glücksabhängige Drops. Im Umkehrschluss könnte man natürlich auch dafür plädieren die Rufbelohnungen komplett abzuschaffen und nur noch auf sein Glück zu vertrauen was aber wieder einen Anreiz wegfallen ließe überhaupt Ruf zu farmen. 
Man kann es drehen wie man will....


----------



## Grimmrog (19. März 2008)

Tja, so wirds aber immer sein, blizzard halt. ic mein sie hätten weitaus mehr und tollere neue Sachen machen können, wieso hben sie nicht einfach die Reflektoren upgegraded? oder nen neuen Drachling eingeführt? Bzw neue Zielattrappen? da die Objekte ja alle schon vorliegen, wär der umsetzungsaufwand vergleichlich gering gewesen, lediglich nen rezept dafür erstellen, ein Objekt, wobei man nur die Werte der alten Modifizieren muss und gut isses. aber nöö, stattdessen gibt es supersinvolle sahcen, wie nen neuen repbot, den man eigentlich nicht wirklich brauch, weil die inis eigentlich alle Superkurz sind, und er dazu noch hammerteure Mats frisst. Wer brauch so einen Scheiß bitteschön? Ok einige nehmen ihn beim Khararun, aber wirklich Sinnvoll ist das rezept nun wirklich nicht. Oder wie wärs mit nem neuen Schild gewesen, öhnlich dem was in MC als Rezept dropt? Man Ingi hat als einziger Beruf grenzenlose möglichkeiten, aber blizz hat ihn nur verstümmelt. Wobei, doch die größere oder Goblin Flammengeschütz, ganz Herrlische Sachen, wenn man reich ist, udn mit gold um sich schmeißen will -.-
Echt, der Ingi ist einfach der Lustigste Beruf gewesen, nu gehen die meisten trinkets nicht mehr zuverlässig, udn was tolles neues ist auch nicht wirklich gekomen, nur raketenwerfer und grflüglisierer, naja ok Brillen, aber Rüstungen hat ja auch jeder andere Rüstungsherstellende Beruf.


----------



## Moriath (26. März 2008)

Es geht nicht darum, dass die Rezepte die man jetzt schon beim Lehrer bekommen kann bitte mit Ruf versehen werden sollen, sondern darum, dass es wenig sinnvolle Drops und Rufbelohnungen für Ingis gibt.


----------



## Moriath (26. März 2008)

Es geht nicht darum, dass die Rezepte die man jetzt schon beim Lehrer bekommen kann bitte mit Ruf versehen werden sollen, sondern darum, dass es wenig sinnvolle Drops und Rufbelohnungen für Ingis gibt.

Sry für Doppelpost, laggt sehr...


----------



## Grivok (1. April 2008)

naja ich habe alle berufe auf 350+ und muss sagen, dass ingi noch am einfachsten auf 375 zu kriegen war.
denn im gegensatz zu juwelenschleifen, alchi oder verzauberkunst braucht man nicht ewig ruf farmen um zu skillen
der rep bot langt locker bis 375 und ist ein mehr oder minder instant drop
das hat kein anderer beruf !!!!
zudem die epic-brillen die man inzwischen ab lev 62 tragen kann...vom lehrer!
also finde jegliche beschwerden hier doch sehr uebertrieben


----------



## Valdrasiala (2. April 2008)

Ich wäre zumindest für neue Rezepte, egal ob Drop oder Ruf (lieber als Drop). Ich habe mich damals sehr über die Pfeilmaschine gefreut, als die neu dazukam, die neuen Brillenupdates mit Patch 2.4 sind für mich leider in unerreichbarer Ferne, in die 25er Instanz werde ich wohl nie reinkommen...


----------



## Grimmrog (3. April 2008)

Die Brillenupdates sidn nen Witz, es gibt 11 Brillen, da muss man überhaupt ertsmal Glcück haben, daß der Bauplan droppt, dann muss man Ihn auch erst nochmal Gewinnen, völlig idiotisch.
Und die Ammobaupläne sidn mit der Kharamunition eigentliuch auch überflüssig.

Mein fazit: Außer Alchy sidn irgendwie alle Berufe sinnlos, weil soweiso jeder Kram woanders besser uns günstiger zu holen ist -.-  Wieso gibts bitteschön keine Tränke beim Händler für lvl 70? oder 65?


----------



## Vatenkeist (4. April 2008)

bis du aber kara gehen kannst (ja es gibt noch solche leut) kannst du recht gut gold verdienen mit der mun die du hersetellen kannst.
bei mir is auch selten mal ein rezept gedroppt, das letzte was ich inibezogen bekam waren die raketenstiefel X treme und das vor mmhhh 5 monaten? nie das auchs gnome bekommen und von nem fernohr rezept träume ich auch ewig


----------



## Dagonzo (4. April 2008)

Also es mag ja sein das der Ingenieur, wie auch schon vor BC, ein wenig vernachlässigt wird. Ich bin aber der Meinung, dass mit dem Ingenieurberuf durch den Partikelextraktor mit das meiste Gold gemacht werden kann. Soviel Urzeugs wie man damit farmen kann ist unglaublich. Mit ein paar Stunden Partikel farmen sind mehrere hundert Gold am Tag leicht gemacht.


----------



## Grimmrog (7. April 2008)

Also ich fidne vor BC, ward der Ingi nicht vernachlässigt, er hatte sehr gute Sachen, 100% funktionierende Reflektoren (Hexer, Shadows udn Mages winke winke) auch die Drachlinge und Zielattrappen waren sehr brauchbar) und der Raketenhelm, und die gedankenkontrollkappe waren echt super. und in MC gabs sogar nen Schild für den Ingitank, ganz zu schweigen vom Kernscharfschützengewehr, eines der Besten Knarren die man baue konnte. Was eben nachgelassen hat, das blizzard keine neuen Drachlinge, Zielattrappen und reflektoren eingeführt hat. oder eben ein 100% chance auf rezzen Kabel, ich mein so viel arbeit hätte das gar nicht gemacht, weils alles schon gibt, und namentlich einfach nen XL, ode XXL anfügen bzw MK II oder so, wär ja echt kein ding gewesen. Ok, ingi war immer eher bissel der PvP Beruf, kann er ja auch bleiben, nur vernachlässigt, finde ich ih erst seit BC.

Was auch daran liegt, daß einige Verbrauchsrezepte einfach intensivst-farmen benötigen (Frostgranaten, Gnomen Flammengeschütz.) vor allem letzteres hat sehr hohe Mats, und dann noch eine chance shcief zu gehen -.- echt wenig durchdacht, gerade weil gnomeningi Items sicherer sind als die Goblinitems -- so wars zumindest mal angedacht.


----------



## D4mn 1t (7. April 2008)

Frostgranaten haben ja wohl kaum hohe matskosten und Farmzeit sit auch ein Witz

aus einem Urwasser kommen 50(!) Frostgranaten, und die restlichen mats kauft man einfach beim ingiehändler im nethersturm in ausreichenden mengen


----------



## Grimmrog (8. April 2008)

ja, ok die frostgranaten waren nen blödes Beispiel, weil sie da die mats ja runter gesetzt haben. Aber das sind ja auch nur die langweiligen Sachen, bau mal nen Größeren, wer die regelmäßig einsetzen will, muß schon ordentlich Tief in die Tasche greifen.


----------



## Langmar (10. April 2008)

Wäre auch dafür, für mehr Ruf Behlonungen. Habe mir etz mal Fraktionen angeschaut und bei den Behlonungen bemerkt (bei ein paar Fraktionen), Unmengen von Juwe Rezepte. Schon ab Freundlich können sich Juwes, bei bestimmten Fraktionen, dumm und dämmlich einkaufen (bisschen übertrieben^^).

Hoffen, dass Ingi's vlt ab WotLK ein paar Rezpete bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mfG Langmar


----------



## [DM]Zottel (18. April 2008)

Der Ingenieur war und ist ein einziger Fun Beruf und sollte auch als solcher angesehen werden. Sobald ihr versucht dem Beruf etwas Nützliches abzugewinnen werdet ihr sehr schnell depremiert sein dass andere Berufe weit mehr bringen.

Und damit das geflame nicht los geht. Ich habe mit meinen Chars jeden Beruf mindestens 1 mal auf 375.

Vor BC war der Ingenieur im Raid beliebt wegen dem Rep Bot. Zumindest wenn man noch viel gewiped ist da es einfach Zeit gespart hat. Wir hatten daher immer einen Ingi dabei der die Rep Bots aufgestellt hat. Ansonsten konnte er den Raid eigentlich nicht unterstützten.

Mit BC hat sich das Bild des Ingis etwas gewandelt, aber wirklich sinnvoll sind eigentlich nur folgende Sachen:

- Sprengladungen um Truhen und Türen zu öffnen wenn kein Schurke zur Hand.
- 20er Stacks Manapost, Healpots
- Partikelextractor zum Ur-X farmen
- Epic Kopfteile die teilweise sehr lange getragen werden können
- Tank Schusswaffe die auch sehr lange eine der besten ist.
- Zielfernrohe falls man das Glück auf die seltenen Drops hat. Das Lehrerrezept ist ned so prickelnd

Den Rep Bot lass ich mal weg da heute fast jede Raid Ini nen Rep NPC vor der Türe stehen hat.

Alles andere beim Ingi ist eigentlich nur Fun. Man kann mit seinem Hubschrauber runden drehen oder in BG's mit Bomben werfen.

Wenn ihr also einen Beruf haben wollt der auf Raids ausgerichtet ist dann empfehle ich:

Alchimisten: Tränke, Elexiere und Fläschchen sind Standard bei den meisten Raidgruppen. Also ein Verbrauchsgut dass immer Absatz findet. Wenn man seine Waren und Rohstoffe verkauft, kann man auch Geld machen.

Verzauberer: Auch hier gilt. Verzauberungen sind meist Standard und da man oft neue Items bekommt auch ein Verbrauchsgut. Verkauft man zudem Verzauberungsmats lässt sich gut was verdienen.

Yuwelenschleifer: Wie Verzauberungen sind auch die Sockel ein schönes Verbrauchsgut. Um hier alllerdings erst mal die Rezepte zu bekommen muss man schon Zeit (Ruf) oder Geld (World Drop) investeieren für die Rezepte. Aber die reichsten Spieler sind ja bekanntlich die frühen Schleifer...

Es kommt halt immer drauf an was man so vor hat mit seinem Beruf und dann muss man sich halt den richtigen raussuchen.


----------



## Grimmrog (18. April 2008)

Naja, vor BC, gabs auch nioch das Kernscharfschützen gewehr, das war auch zielmlich brauchbar, auch Die fernrohre waren damls so beliebt wie heute, (sogar noch mehr, da die Critchance schließlich auch für nahkampf zählte).
Ok, das child, war damals auch ziemlich supi für den Ingi-tank, außerdme hatte selbiger noh den Vorteil, bei einigen bossen die 100% Zuverlässigen reflektoren zu benutzen, was auch innerhalb der Inis gut brauchbar war, da deren Cd nicht sehr hoch ist, aber mittlerweile sidn die reflektoren ziemlicher müll.

Und naja, einige Sachen sind neben Fun auch brauchbar gewesen. Schonmal nem 60er in Strangle die trihe in der Arena geklaut, weil er im Raketenhelm Stun war? XD das ging damals, ab, hatte nen Kumpel gemacht, war Lustig anzuschauen. Es waren echt sinvoll brauchbare sachen für einige klassen, der Tieftauchelm, ist auch nett gewesen, da der bei einigen Q´s echt was erleichterte, wenn man nicht gerade hexer oder schamane war.
ich finde, mal abgesehen vom Schockpartikelextraktor und dem Raketenwerfer, hat der Ingi eher mit Bc verloren als gewonnen, keien enuen Zielattrappen, keine neuen Drachlinge, und Vieles Alte ist unzuverlässig gewordne (die 3 reflektoren, der Raketenhelm und die Gedankenkontrollkappe.) ich sehs eher als großen nerf an, vor allem seit man die Raketenstiefel Xtreme nicht mehr in der WS nehmen kann mit Flagge, oder das eben in der Arena auch alles unbrauchbar ist. Wo hat denn Ingi noch wirklich vel sinn? außer im BG vieelleicht der geflüglisierer, und der Raketenwerfer? draußen ist auch nur der Raketenwerfer wirklich brauchbar. Kohle kann man mittlerweile viel machen (mit anderen Berufen aber Sinnvoller Mehr.).
Naja und den Fallschirmumhang, bekommt man auch bei der Hillemswache der Sha'tar mittlerweile, also ist der Boni auch weg für den Ingi.


----------



## Fauzi (26. Mai 2008)

Mit Wotlk wird der Ingenieur die Weltherrschaft an sich reissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmrog (26. Mai 2008)

Genau, denn es wird das Legendary rezept droppen:

Reperaturanleitung S.I.E.G. Knopf   (oder für Veteranen I.W.I.N Button)


----------



## Männchen (28. Mai 2008)

Vatenkeist schrieb:


> wäre auch für mehr rufbezogene belohnungen, sag nur juwlenschiefen und vz - da gehts doch auch!



Das ist eine Marketingmasche von Blizzard, das sich auch der letzte WoW-Spieler BC kauft. 
Der Schriftgelehrte in Wotlk wird sicher auch sehr gepusht werden.


----------



## Haerun (28. Mai 2008)

Es war früher so, ist heute so und wird auch weiterhin so bleiben denke ich...
Ich persönlich hätte mich ja über mehr oder minder nützlichen Blödsinn wie den transportablen Briefkasten gefreut. Warum man solche Dinge am Ende nicht mehr eingebaut hat geht an mir vorbei (zu effektives farmen vll?).

Ansonsten sehe ich das so: Wer mehr als genug Rufbelohnungen einstreichen möchte, der sollte Juwelenschleifer werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edith sagt: Hmm... Schriftgelehrter. Wenn man an die Vielzahl der Sprüche denkt die die Chars so haben, sehe ich da eine Menge Rezepte auf uns zukommen.


----------



## Grimmrog (29. Mai 2008)

Ihc weiß noch nciht,w as ich vom Schriftgelehrten halten soll, klingt für mich ja nen ischen wie Alchie nur Ohne heal und Manapots.


----------



## Aber Derbe (31. Mai 2008)

roguff schrieb:


> Aber dafür gbt es Rezepte die kaum droppen, und erst noch bop sind. Echt ärgerlich sowas. Zum Beispeil Khoriumzielfernrohr.
> Habe schon weit mehr als 20 Stunden danach gefarmt, und habe es immer noch nicht. Oder zumindest hätten sie es nicht bop machen sollen.


dann haste warscheinlich was falsch gemacht o0
hab fürs fernrohr und die munikisten insgesammt 15 minuten gefarmt ...


----------



## Fauzi (5. Juni 2008)

Und wo hast du gefarmt? oO


----------



## Dagonzo (8. Juni 2008)

Die Frage muss man nicht stellen. Man schaut in die WoW-Datenbank und man sieht wo es droppen kann.


----------



## Treppe (13. Januar 2009)

is hier eigentlich noch ein sinn hinter ?.............spätestens jetzt nicht mehr!


----------



## Agrimor (14. Januar 2009)

Treppe schrieb:


> is hier eigentlich noch ein sinn hinter ?.............spätestens jetzt nicht mehr!




Da könnte man sich jetzt auch Fragen, wo der Sinn dahinter ist, einen BC-Thread auszugraben ^^


----------



## Treppe (14. Januar 2009)

ah fuck 2009 mit 2008 vertauscht xD  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

